
Inactive teens develop lazy bones - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11715.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.ubc.ca/2017/03/23/inactive-teens-develop-lazy-
bo...](http://news.ubc.ca/2017/03/23/inactive-teens-develop-lazy-bones-ubc-
study-finds/)

